# Female Dog humping??



## BeckyBeagal (Dec 12, 2006)

My Becky (female) started on humping on me couple of days ago. I thought only male dog humps. I am confused how to take this. She recently about 2 wks ago was spayed. I am guessing it's hormone acting weired after the surgery. Have you ever had this experience? What do you think about this?


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chloe does this all the time. With anyone in the house (mainly me and my brother), Sadie and even pillows and large stuffed animals    . I think it is funny personally, I call her monkey when she does it. It is what females do to assert their dominance. Chloe is a maltese toy poodle mix, she is four and a half years old and is spayed (since she was 7 months old).
she also will rub or bumb up against people or the couch with her bum or hind quarters. She will usually growl and initiate play when she does this to people. I don't know what that means but again....its kinda funny.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Dominance. Her body has gone through a bit of a change and she is just trying to reestablish her position. As soon as you show her your the leader again, she'll stop.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, many female dogs hump, and it is a dominance thing. Tysa did this to PJ for the first few months that he was here to prove herself as being the top dog. She has never done it to me though, and you need to stop that and re-establish your position.

Tysa also lifts her leg to pee on walks, she is definately a dominant female...LOL.


----------



## BeckyBeagal (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah.. It is definitely funny. I was rolling on the floor. 
Humm.. then again, my princess is all of that huh? You will see who is the boss and you will see your mom is not so softy.  

Thank you so much. I never know it was dominance issue. It just made me giggle.


----------



## Danae (Feb 12, 2007)

My female started doing this before she was spayed, mainly a couple of male guest was in her taste. Then we spayed her and she still does this sometimes. (I really dont think is a dominance-thing for her) I always tell her off and say something like "shame on you!" My husband thinks it´s funny and doesn´t want me to stop her...  
I dont think this is very good for her, one saying no, and the other one lets her. (she sometimes tries to hump my husband..)
And I say that it´s not an dominance thing because she is so submissive... I have never herd her growl at anyone. (execpt back to other dogs that really irritate her, but this is allso very seldom)


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

It is definitely a dominance issue. She is trying to prove herself as pact leader. It's cute now that she's a puppy. It's not so cute when a 60 lb dog is still trying to hump you (I know that your puupy won't be that size). You should re-direct her.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

My husbands old dog Cleo used to get humped all the time by many many dogs. Our dog only humps boy dogs and not girl dogs, we think part of it is dominance and part of it is lack of socialization.


----------

